# First Look: Aquiver v1.1 by Rigid Audio



## donbodin (Mar 6, 2019)

With a huge selection of sliced samples, easy to adjust parameters and automated controls, Aquiver v1.1 will expansive your arsenal in new and unusual ways. Rigid Audio’s new custom granular synth engine for Kontakt comes with an intuitive interface and acts as a guiding light into the granular universe.

Aquiver v1.1 is currently on sale for $9.99 (reg $99.99) from: http://bit.ly/RigidAudio


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 6, 2019)

Rigid Audio produces many cool and capable libs at amazing costs ! 
aquiver is massive and will take some time to explore fully; enjoying everything so far.
Glad to see a thorough review here. Many thanks @ donbodin


----------



## richardt4520 (Mar 6, 2019)

Man I have way too many libraries. I was so excited by the review that I rushed over to the site to purchase and just realized I already owned it! wth?! lol


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey, thanks for the walkthrough, Don.

Really creative sounds and good tweaking possibilities on so many sounds. And a very heartful review, was fun to follow your journey!

Leaves just the question for me: Where to put those into the own music? 
Possibly more as some fx. The other side would be to stay just in the dronic ambient area.
But this is each to his own, so my problem : ) Had it also with Alchemy and other spacy generators, which use massive sound-layers. Leaves not much room for other stuff, but I love to hear it breath and play with it. 

I really like Rigid audio's work.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 10, 2019)

Time to accelerate that GPU, Don.


----------



## Diablo IV (Mar 12, 2019)

I bought several stuff included this and haven't got the time to even load it into Kontakt, ok, maybe a few secs to check if everything was ok, damn Real Life, why do you get in my way? lol.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 17, 2019)

Bought myself Cinematrix and Aquiver for just 10€. I find it very useful and there are some very fine sounds.
I wouldn't use the patches of cinematrix in context as offered, but build my own combinations. With this you can build great textures.

This is ridiculously good for the price.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Sep 19, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> Man I have way too many libraries. I was so excited by the review that I rushed over to the site to purchase and just realized I already owned it! wth?! lol



Lol! Me too, it came in the bundle that I bought for next to nothing. Just noticed that! Great set of instruments.


----------

